# Freshwater Species Reference



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I have listed the following family of freshwater fish for your convenience.

Anabantids:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=103
Ancientfish:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=154
Brackish Water:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=155
Catfish:
http://www.planetcatfish.com/
Characins:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=101
Cichlids:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=97
Cyprinids:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=100
Livebearers:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=104
Rainbowfish:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=810

For identification purposes, check this link.
http://www.jjphoto.dk/fish_archive/ab_index_gamle.htm


----------

